# Laid Up for a While



## Dutch (Feb 6, 2006)

I'm going to be off the board for about a week due to an injury that I received on Friday. I have a mild concussion, a separated right shoulder (that might need surgery), whiplash and a heck of a case of vertigo.

I was playing basketball with my 13 yr old son and I tripped and landed on my head (now my son can claim that he FINALLY whipped my sorry butt).

If I can answer some posts, I'll try- but remember that I'm back to the old school way of typing-seek and peck and left handed to boot. :mrgreen:


----------



## brianj517 (Feb 6, 2006)

Mend well, my friend!

I'm sure a few of us "regulars" will be happy to pitch in and handle the welcoming duties until you are able to return.

I wish you well for a quick recovery. Godspeed, my friend.

Cheers
Brian


----------



## monty (Feb 6, 2006)

Geez, Dutch! Sounds like your competitive spirit got the best of your physical well being. I do hope that you fare well with your mending and that all comes back together nicely.
The worst part of an injury like that is the frustration of not being able to do stuff. I spent two months last summer literally on my butt not allowed to do anything. I certainly hope that your recovery is swift!
I am sure you will be lurking the site so take care of yourself and do as the doctor says! And I'll put in a word or two with the Big Guy upstairs to sorta help out!
Monty


----------



## TulsaJeff (Feb 6, 2006)

Wow.. that sounds like some nasty pain. I am feeling it just reading your post. Hope the doc prescribed some good stuff.. just rest up and get yourself better. 

As SrMonty mentioned already.. we will be sure to keep you in our prayers.


----------



## bob-bqn (Feb 6, 2006)

Earl you take care of yourself ... follow doctors orders to the letter ... get plenty of rest ... drink lots of fluids ... and for goodness sake ... MILK it for all it's worth! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 Hope you get to feeling better soon. :D


----------



## markeli (Feb 6, 2006)

I just joined the group so you don't know me but, as said before follow the doc orders to the letter I just had my left shoulder reconstructed the first week of dec and I am just starting to get to use it. I wish you well and my prayers are with you.  GOOD LUCK AND GET WELL SOON


----------



## ranger72 (Feb 6, 2006)

HiYa *Dutch*!


Hope you mend quickly and are not in any pain.


ranger72


----------



## dacdots (Feb 6, 2006)

Damn Dutch that tops me catching myself on fire last year.Take it slow and easy ol great one and remember codine is your friend.


----------



## tacfolder (Feb 6, 2006)

Sorry that you got hurt.   :( 

Hope you mend well.

 8)


----------



## monty (Feb 6, 2006)

Hey, Dutch! Hope the pain is not too bad at this point. If it is grab another pill! When you stop by be sure to hop on over to the gardening forum. Looks like your unfortunate situation has elicited an outpouring there, too!
Cheers!
Monty


----------



## smoksignlr (Feb 6, 2006)

Hey Dutch Sorry to hear about your injury. Take it easy at least for a while. I know that is going to be hard to do for a guy like you but you will heal faster. Sounds like you have alot of guys who care ehh. They say with every adversity there is an oppurtunity. Hoping you find yours. Gary


----------



## Dutch (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks all for your prayers and your support and more importantly "thank you" to those of you who are on here regularly and are willing to step up and make the new members feel welcome. 

I feel worse today ache and pain wise than I did on Saturday or Sunday but when I get some lortabs and muscle relaxants into this old bod I feel just fine-can't function worth crap-but I feel just fine.

I plan on lurking around the sites (here and at the Garden) so I can keep on top of the unread topics.

The shoulder is screaming at me again so it time for meds and an ice pack!

Later my friends!


----------



## smoksignlr (Feb 7, 2006)

Hey Dutch. Try applying heat to your shoulder. Initially it is good to put ice to it to keep the swelling down but after a few days go with the heat. It helps keep the muscles loose, promotes circulation, etc. Hope all is going well. Gary


----------



## undertaker2401 (Feb 7, 2006)

Dutch get well soon prayers are with you!


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Feb 8, 2006)

Hey Dutch,
      Just came across this thread. I'm thinking about you and hope a speedy recovery. I'm just getting over one of those myself and as has been mentioned, remember, Codine is your friend (temporarily). I don't think I could have made it alone. Happy lurking and take care of your self.


----------



## Dutch (Feb 8, 2006)

Well saw the Doc yesterday and she couldn't see any reason why I couldn't be on the 'net as long as my arm was supported and my shoulder doesn't start screaming at me.  Next week I go see a Sports Medicine Doc who will do an evaluation on the shoulder and decide if physical therapy or surgery is needed.


----------



## willkat98 (Feb 8, 2006)

Godspeed to a quick recovery Earl!


----------



## burksmoke (Feb 9, 2006)

Hey Dutch,

Hang in there buddy!  As stated previously our prayers are with you.  Don't rush the recovery, I found out the hard way it's better to do everything the doc says.


----------

